# Blonde Joke (Hiya Crewsk!)



## mudbug (Sep 26, 2005)

A blonde was sitting on the train reading the newspaper. 
 
The headline read, "12 Brazilian Soldiers Killed." 




"Wow!" she shouted.  Then she turned to the stranger sitting next to her and asked, "How many is a Brazilian?"


----------



## wasabi (Sep 26, 2005)

I love this one!


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 26, 2005)

Thats funny and i'm blonde!!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 26, 2005)

Another blonde here laughing!!!


----------



## tweedee (Sep 26, 2005)

Ok! You know how many blonds it takes to screw in a light bulb?






11..................1 to hold the light bulb and the other 10 to turn the house.


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 26, 2005)

How many is a brazilian anyway, is it more than a billion?? LOL!!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 26, 2005)

mrsmac said:
			
		

> How many is a brazilian anyway, is it more than a billion?? LOL!!


No silly it's a gazillion, 
kadesma,
another blonde


----------



## middie (Sep 26, 2005)

another laugh from another blonde


----------



## jkath (Sep 26, 2005)

Blondes unite!

ummmmmm do you think there's a brazilian members at DC yet? lol.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm so glad I'm a smart blonde!! Thanks mudbug!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 26, 2005)

another blonde steps up


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 26, 2005)

I loved this one!  Does grey/blonde count?


----------



## middie (Sep 27, 2005)

as long as there's some blonde
then yes it counts !


----------



## Zereh (Sep 27, 2005)

hahah This is a great one. =) Sharing it now!


Z


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for sharing.....you know, all of us that replied, there aint that many of us blondes on board...hmmmm.....we rock!


----------

